# KDE5/Plasma sin desktop activo [Solved]

## natrix

Hola gente:

Realice una instalación nueva de gentoo con kde5 pero no puedo usar el escritorio, me refiero a que no puedo crear o guardar archivos sobre él, ni accesos directos, nada, solo el fondo de pantalla y nada más.

Que paquete o USE me estoy olvidando de instalar? o me equivoco en alguna configuración?

Muchas graciasLast edited by natrix on Sun Oct 09, 2016 2:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/Plasma_5_upgrade

Comprueba el profile

qt4, kde  plasma handbook y gles2 no deben de estar.

Ah y tampoco nunca una use -minimal 

Pon aquí las salidas de 

eselect profile list

emerge --info

y quizá podamos decirte algo más.

----------

## natrix

Hola Cameta:

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, a continuación está lo pedido y varios comentarios:

```
# eselect profile list 

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd *

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [11]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [12]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd

  [13]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [14]  hardened/linux/amd64

  [15]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [16]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [17]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [18]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32

  [19]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64

  [20]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64/x32

  [21]  default/linux/uclibc/amd64

  [22]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64
```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.3.0 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.21-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.21-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8142140 total,   3768952 free

KiB Swap:    8387580 total,   8387580 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 02 Oct 2016 18:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p46-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

ccache version 3.2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p46-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.21.7::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr classic cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dhcpcd dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv icu ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k lcms ldap lm_sensors lzma lzo mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pic png policykit ppds prelink pulseaudio qml qt3support qt5 rar readline samba scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session smp spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink systemd tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode unrar upower usb v4l vdpau vorbis widgets winbind wmf x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xpm xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es es-ES es-AR es-419" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES es_AR" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau vesa fbdev modesetting" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Me paso que agregué "-qt4" como global y tuve que modificar el package.use como sigue:

```
# required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.24::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/phonon-kde-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdecore-meta-16.04.3::gentoo[-minimal]

# required by kde-apps/kdebase-meta-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-libs/phonon-4.9.0 -designer

# required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.24::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/okular-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdegraphics-meta-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1 qt4

# required by kde-apps/okular-16.04.3::gentoo[pdf]

# required by kde-apps/kdegraphics-meta-16.04.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=app-text/poppler-0.45.0 qt4

dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt qt4

media-libs/phonon qt4
```

Lo que me sorprende es que está dando vueltas "kde-base/kdelibs". Este no es de KDE4? tiene que seguir estando? y por que pide qt4?

----------

## cameta

Ya te digo qt4 no tiene que estar.

Elimina tanto el -qt4 del make.conf como del package.use

Lo más seguro es que tengas que llevar a cabo un Clean up @world para eliminar los paquetes que dependen del kde 4. 

for x in x11-libs/libkscreen kde-misc/kde-gtk-config ksshaskpass freespacenotifier kcheckpass kcminit kdebase-cursors kdebase-startkde kdm kephal khotkeys kinfocenter klipper kmenuedit krunner kscreensaver ksmserver ksplash kstartupconfig kstyles ksysguard ksystraycmd kwin kwrited libkgreeter libkworkspace liboxygenstyle libplasmaclock libplasmagenericshell libtaskmanager plasma-workspace powerdevil qguiplatformplugin_kde solid-actions-kcm systemsettings; do equery -q d ${x} | sed -e "s/-[0-9].*//"; done | sed -e "/kdebase-meta/g" -e "/kde-meta/g" | xargs emerge --deselect --pretend

Mir que te da este comando

lluego lo ejecutas sin el pretend y te eliminara paquetes del kde-4.

Luego sigue el manual.

----------

## natrix

Hola Cameta:

Ahora seguí al pie de la letra el instructivo, elimine las USE qt, plasma, gle2 y le di el update pero qt4 y kdelibs siguen colgados. Y además, el escritorio sigue inactivo.

Hay muestro una salida de como qtcore:4 está enganchado al plasma, y al final aparece kdelibs.

Alguna idea de que puede ser?

```
 # equery d dev-qt/qtcore:4

 * These packages depend on dev-qt/qtcore:                                                                                                                                                     

app-crypt/qca-2.1.1 (qt4 ? dev-qt/qtcore:4)                                                                                                                                                    

app-text/poppler-0.45.0 (qt4 ? dev-qt/qtcore:4)                                                                                                                                                

dev-libs/libattica-0.4.2 (dev-qt/qtcore:4)                                                                                                                                                     

dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.3_pre20140619-r1 (qt4 ? >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])                                                                                                                                                  

dev-libs/sni-qt-0.2.6-r1 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])                                                                                                                                                                            

dev-qt/designer-4.8.6-r1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])                                                                                                                                                                  

dev-qt/designer-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)                                                                                                                                                   

dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qdbus-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,qt3support,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6-r1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.6.1-r1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4 (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtlockedfile-2.4.1_p20150629 (qt4 ? dev-qt/qtcore:4)

dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6-r1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

dev-qt/qtopengl-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtpaths-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r2 (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

dev-qt/qtscript-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtsingleapplication-2.6.1_p20150629 (qt4 ? dev-qt/qtcore:4)

dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

dev-qt/qtsql-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6-r1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

dev-qt/qtsvg-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6-r1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

dev-qt/qttest-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6)

dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,ssl,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1[icu])

dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtxml-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6-r1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.6.1 (~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1)

dev-util/automoc-0.9.88-r1 (dev-qt/qtcore:4)

dev-util/cmake-3.5.2-r1 (qt4 ? dev-qt/qtcore:4)

kde-apps/kcmshell-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kdebase-data-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kdebase-desktoptheme-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kdebase-menu-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kdebase-menu-icons-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kdebugdialog-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kdegraphics-mobipocket-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kdesu-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kdf-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kdontchangethehostname-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/keditfiletype-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kfile-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kfind-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kiconfinder-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kimgio-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kioclient-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kmimetypefinder-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/knewstuff-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/knotify-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kolourpaint-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kpasswdserver-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kquitapp-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kreadconfig-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/ksaneplugin-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kstart-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/ktimezoned-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/ktraderclient-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/kurifilter-plugins-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/libkexiv2-15.08.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/libkonq-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/libksane-15.08.3-r1 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/okular-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/phonon-kde-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/renamedlg-plugins-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/solid-runtime-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/svgpart-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-apps/sweeper-16.04.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-base/kactivities-4.13.3-r2 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-base/katepart-4.14.3 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.24 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.11.22 (>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl])

media-libs/phonon-4.9.0 (qt4 ? dev-qt/qtcore:4[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.6-r1 (dev-qt/qtcore:4)

media-video/smplayer-16.1.0 (qt4 ? dev-qt/qtcore:4)

                            (streaming ? dev-qt/qtcore:4[ssl])

net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r6 (dev-qt/qtcore:4[abi_x86_32(-)])

net-misc/teamviewer-11.0.57095-r1 (dev-qt/qtcore:4[abi_x86_32(-)])

net-p2p/qbittorrent-3.3.4-r1 (!qt5 ? dev-qt/qtcore:4[ssl])

sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1 (qt4 ? dev-qt/qtcore:4[glib])

```

----------

## cameta

Prueba a crear un usuario nuevo, a veces los problemas se deben a las antiguas configuraciones del kde4.

 *Quote:*   

>  # equery d dev-qt/qtcore:4 

 

Esto también me sale a mi, o sea que no creo que sea este el problema.

También yo probaría esto.

emerge --sync

emerge --update --deep --newuse --with-bdeps=y -q @world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

----------

## natrix

Hola cameta:

Lamentablemente las líneas que mencionas y el nuevo usuario ya lo había intentado y no funcionan, además que fue una instalación fresca y no upgrade desde kde4.

Muchas gracias por tus respuestas.

----------

## natrix

Ya está!!

Tenía que desbloquear las herramientas y agregar al escrito como visor de carpetas. No era problema de USE sinó de manejo!! Siempre use KDE pero nunca necesité un icono en el escritorio hasta ahora!!

Saludos!!

----------

## papu

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola Cameta:
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, a continuación está lo pedido y varios comentarios:
> 
> Me paso que agregué "-qt4" como global y tuve que modificar el package.use como sigue:
> ...

 

yo tambien uso plasma5,  hay varias app que no estan aun portadas o si lo estan piden incomprensiblemente paquetes qt4 y  kde4  como es el caso de okular y no se si tendras alguna más. Yo no uso okular por eso.  

Tengo bloqueado tanto -kde como  -qt4  en mis  USE, ya  que son los responsables que se te instalen cosas de  kde4 y qt4, te recomiendo que haga s lo mismo.

has de fijarte si instalas algo de kde5 si pide cosas antiguas, hasta todo este totalmente portado a qt5 y plasma5

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/vPEXjWfTsSfHaD0XMCa9/

----------

## natrix

Hola papu:

Muy interesante tu planteo, intente hacerlo pero quedé colgado con estos tres conflictos. ¿Cómo hiciste para levantarlos?

Gracias

```
sys-auth/polkit-qt:0

  (sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-auth/polkit-qt (Argument)

  (sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-auth/polkit-qt[qt4] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.24:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

media-libs/phonon:0

  (media-libs/phonon-4.9.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-libs/phonon (Argument)

  (media-libs/phonon-4.9.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-libs/phonon[qt4] required by (kde-apps/phonon-kde-16.04.3:4/16.04::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^                                                                                                          

    media-libs/phonon[qt4] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.24:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^                                                                       

dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt:0

  (dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.3_pre20140619-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt (Argument)

  (dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.3_pre20140619-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt[qt4,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-libs/sni-qt-0.2.6-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt[qt4] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.24:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

```

----------

## papu

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola papu:
> 
> Muy interesante tu planteo, intente hacerlo pero quedé colgado con estos tres conflictos. ¿Cómo hiciste para levantarlos?
> 
> Gracias
> ...

 

has de conseguir que no te pidea kdelibs4 ( ahi parece es por qt4), entonces has de eliminar el paquete o las uses que te piden el kdelibs4 o qt4 o lo que no quieras tener etc, entonces has de ir trasteando a ojo, yo tengo instalado esto ya de 0 y soy muy estricto.

es util usar    equery  d  paquete   para saber quien depende de ese paquete    y  equery g paquete  para saber todo lo que instala un paquete en concreto, y saber interpretar los mensajes que te dice gentoo, mirate el manual de gentoo etc y trastea  :Smile: 

mirate el   equery -h

----------

## natrix

Listo!!! Ya tengo plasma libre de qt4. Me fue muy útil la siguiente USE:

```
kde-apps/kdecore-meta minimal
```

Lo único que tuve que eliminar kfinder, hay algún otro buscador de archivos en qt?

Gracias!!!

----------

## papu

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Listo!!! Ya tengo plasma libre de qt4. Me fue muy útil la siguiente USE:
> 
> ```
> kde-apps/kdecore-meta minimal
> ```
> ...

 

find / -name "lo que sea"   no hay nada mejor y más usando kde, su indexador siempre ha sido una bazofia , ahora se llama baloo y,  es la misma mierda con distinto nombre.

de todas formas kfinder creo que usa find por eso iba bien xD pero no esta aun portado a plasma.

desconocia lo de kdecore-meta   sera un paquete basico de kde  yo antaño usaba kdestartkde o algo asi, para lo mismo en kde4 de todas formas yo lo hago a mi manera que es la que escribí antes 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## natrix

Tomo nota!

Gracias!

----------

## brutico

Otro mas que se une al grupo.

Voy as mirar que quitar para no depender de qt4

----------

